# Wow!



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

I watched a hunting clip on TV Sat. and could not believe what I saw. It was a show with two guys dressed in white camo and their "guide" that basically walked up to a herd of about 10 bison who were standing in the snow. They did not sneak or try to conceal themselves. One guy pulled out a range finder determined that it was 47 yds and then shot the big bull in the herd with a bow and arrow. The herd then walked away and after a short distance the bull dropped. I don't know how much they paid but it is about the sickest thing concerning hunting I have seen. It was followed by an invite to come hunt this Bison Ranch. I was Dumbfounded!!!!


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Unreal .................. It should almost be illegal to allow Bison "hunting"

Just simply unreal!


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

There are Many of these types of killing sprees happening in North Dakota, I refuse to associate the term hunt with this activity, How many people watched that and will now judge all hunters by that kill? :******:

uke: uke: uke: uke:


----------



## Niles Short (Mar 18, 2004)

New a fellow whos dad owned one of these bison outfits in ND - anyway he told me one time a guy flew in from New York and because he was on a tight schedule he shot the bull in the pen inside the barn. Then had them make accomadations for a taxadermist and went back to the airport. :lame:


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

people like that just don't share the passion that we do. he probably just wanted a bison head to hang in his office. :eyeroll: uke:


----------



## tail chaser (Sep 24, 2004)

Guys this is nothing new, just look at alot of the deer hunting shows on tv how many do you think have fences around them? Its not hunting and for anyone to call it that is a slap in the face to us real hunters. I cant wait to shoot roosters this fall in the bird cage!

Some outdoors shows have reached a new low, not just hunting tv either just ask people around the Van Hook area about a well known tv show and host that fished and filmed using something called a "fishbox". just for the record it was not Tony Dean.

Sounds like that footage you talk of is the perfect ammunition for PETA and anti hunting groups. I have never herd of a rancher talking of hunting his cows I heve herd them talk of killing them.

TC


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Hunting videos are really hurting our image, the other thing I don't like is the music, here comes a deer, and they start playing music that reminds me of "Jaws". :eyeroll: Its would be nice to hear the wind and birds and things the experience really represents for a change. And then the instant replays of the kill those really help too...... :sniper:


----------



## Niles Short (Mar 18, 2004)

Amen Bob the music sucks :lost: and there are always talking must be deaf deer in dem der woods. I saw a canadian fishing show once where they were supposedly at the end of the world and u could see the cars on the highway in the background


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Tail chaser -

By "fishbox" do you mean they penned fish up and angled them out of a cage or what? Talk about pathetic if that is the case.


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

I have seen a couple of hunting shows lately showing a polar bear hunt in Alaska. They stalk the bears for days until they finally track it down. They then let the dogs go, when they circle the bear, he gets confused and just stands there on the defensive while the guy and his guide walk up to it and shoot it with a bow about 15 yards away.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

What's wrong with that? You ever read Where the Red Fern Grows? I don't see that as any different than treeing *****.


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

I remember an episode of American Chopper where the OCC boys were out at a pheasant farm, and the "guide" had to literally run around with a stick to try and get the pheasants to fly. They were just running around all over the place on the ground.

I couldn't stand to do this. This weekend I put on many miles to get my birds, but it was the most rewarding feeling knowing that myself and my dog worked hard for each one.


----------



## Niles Short (Mar 18, 2004)

once that blond guy from Texas was bass fishing in MN explaining how much he liked the Milfoil in the lakes up here because of the good cover. All during the time he was throwing the green stuff on his boat :eyeroll: :sniper: I could not believe it


----------



## curty (Sep 18, 2003)

Last weekend my wife and I found a place (canned hunting) the pheasants were in a large covered pen and for 700 bucks you could shoot them :eyeroll: oh that included lodging and food of course :eyeroll:

And for $2500.00 you could also shoot a penned up buffalo you got to keep the head and hide and 200 pounds of meat...Lets see 200 pounds of meat from a 2000 pound animal,,,I wonder where the rest of the meat went.OH ya they also sold buffalo meat!! sick f***S..and this was only 25 miles from here!


----------



## tail chaser (Sep 24, 2004)

Fishbox was a clear lexan case that they would place an already landed large walleye in and land it again for the camera. Catch a fish, rehook fish, put in the box, lower the box, and catch the same fish? Sportsman my %!*.
tc


----------



## Goosepride (Sep 29, 2003)

Some of the shows now are really out of hand. I agree with the music (I don't like it) part of it, they make it sound all dramatic and so forth when, in reality, they just have to wait for their deer or whatever it might be...and by the way, how many deer hunting shows do they have to show??? Cripes...


----------

